# Pros and Cons of mirco chipping birds



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Considering getting the teils micro chipped, esp now im letting all go fully flighted. Anyone on here have theirs done? Pros and Cons?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Microchipping? What do you mean by that?


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> Microchipping? What do you mean by that?


It's very common with cats and dogs -- they get a chip implanted under their skin with a unique ID that can be scanned for by a vet in the event that they are lost and recovered.

My cat Kitty is chipped; her foster home had this done before we adopted her. We wouldn't consider chipping with the tiels though, in part because leg banding often serves the same purpose and also because chipping is sufficiently uncommon in birds that if one of the tiels got lost I don't think the average person who found them would think to take them to a vet and have them scanned for a microchip.

As for banding, Elvis is banded (the pet store did it) but Georgia is not. I think there are some differing opinions here as to whether it's advantageous to band birds or not -- some people do it to tell birds apart if they look very similar, and others do it for lost-and-found ID purposes.

I'm not sure how costly it is to band or chip a bird (it may vary by country too).


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi, I typed in "micro chip" under "Search" and found this thread on micro chipping:

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=18070&highlight=micro+chip

Feel free to do your own search to look at other comments but I think the overall opinion is that it is quite risky having a chip put inside such a small bird and it may be difficult finding a vet who actually is competent enough to know how to do it. It is also very traumatic for your tiel. You may want to do more research on the Internet to see what avian vets have to say on this topic. But only you can decide if it would be worth it. Good luck!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What I meant by that question was if you have to put it inside the bird, or maybe there was some sort of band you could place on them. But, I personally wouldn't if they need a surgery to get it in. They are such small birds, and it's incredibly risky. Anytime you can avoid going under the knife, it's best for everybody. The best thing you can do is keep an eye on flighted birds and make sure they're safe


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

They actually inject them... But I believe they do put birds under to do as it is a large bore needle. I read somewhere that they can be irritating to birds causing them to pick and chew at the skin over the chip...


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i think that very few vets or people would think to check a bird for a microchip as well. it's so rare that people don't even expect a microchip.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Well my avian vet chips, its quite common here in Aus. Most negative threads are from over seas. Im chatting to my vet to see what he says. All larger birds get done, think people panic with smaller birds. Vet is avian and small exotics only, has 15yrs experience. Ill chat and ask around before i decide  A chip sits under the skin and can be scanned at vets, rescues etc in case said bird is lost. It displays owners details. Very valuable on macaws etc, teils are new, last 10yrs? Just need a fully qualified vet. So anyone have theirs done? Im more after actual experience with it, not the horror stories people read about and spread. There is positive stuff to you know


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The needle is rather large so when we do, my vet prefers to do it while the animal is under, this is even for large dogs. My vet doesn't microchip smaller birds because of their size, when microchipping, it goes into the subcutaneous part of the skin, which is very hard to find on a bird like a cockatiel. Tiels don't have a bunch of loose skin like dogs or cats do, which is the problem a lot of vets here have. If your vet is willing to do it, let us know how it goes!!


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

I shall if i decide to go ahead  I remember getting my toy poodle chipped while in my hands, was quite traumatic, a different vet up north. I can see how sedating would seem the better option. Poor baby was just over 3kg. He did move on quickly when he saw liver treats


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I beleive (here in Australia anyway), avian vets will microchip birds of all size, and they are different to the dog chips. 
Don't quote me on these details as it was a brief conversation with the avian vet earlier in the year. But I need to go back tomorrow so I can ask if you like. 
The only problem is who would scan a tiel for a chip.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It would be cool if they had chips inside the leg band!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Haimovfids said:


> It would be cool if they had chips inside the leg band!


That's what I thought this was all about. Instead of putting trackers inside the birds, they should put them in legbands. That would be cool


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Haimovfids said:


> It would be cool if they had chips inside the leg band!


The problem is, bands can easily be removed, so you could find a band, but no bird. The person is more than likely to not keep the band, too.

My AV told me micro chipping is much like giving a suprelorin injection (and she has given this to birds no smaller than Lovebirds).. she micro chips birds, but I didn't ask what the smallest bird is that she would micro chip, I would say no smaller than a Lovebird since that is the smallest bird she would give a suprelorin injection to. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> That's what I thought this was all about. Instead of putting trackers inside the birds, they should put them in legbands. That would be cool


It would be but not everyone likes leg bands and it would make them easier to remove. An implanted chip prevents the chip from being removed so that the owner can prove the animal is their's.

I'm just not sure that many vets carry the microchips for smaller birds since it isn't very often done. Might make the procedure more expensive too.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi Angel, 
We sure do! The microchip procedure costs around $150. It includes the anaethetic, microchip, registration and 'MCHIP' leg ring. Our consultation fee is $87.50. You can watch the procedure following this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azXA...ew-vl&list=PL6P1lBX2mdwh_dHQlSPBsJJTdgwCmcnDs


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Thats a brissie vet btw


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah I just checked out of curiosity, and most vets around here (eastern US) will only microchip dogs and cats, and they don't even recommend microchipping cats unless the cats go outdoors. They won't chip smaller pets, maybe because the vets aren't comfortable doing it.


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Or maybe you guys don't have our tiny chips? I dunno we can be worlds apart sometimes


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It could also be the price...I don't know how many pet owners (sadly) would pay that much to have their bird microchipped. So it may not be cost-effective for the vets here to do or offer to do.


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

roxy culver said:


> It could also be the price...I don't know how many pet owners (sadly) would pay that much to have their bird microchipped. So it may not be cost-effective for the vets here to do or offer to do.


This from Companion Bird World (this link goes to a .doc file): http://www.companionbirdworld.com/C...TICLES/The Skinny on Micro Chipping Birds.doc

"Usually cockatiels and smaller birds like parakeets are considered too small for micro-chipping. As a rule of thumb birds less than 100 g shouldn't have a microchip implanted (although some vets prefer 200 g and larger). On rare occasions a vet can surgically implant a microchip in a small bird but as I said this is quite rare. The age of the bird that vets like to perform this procedure upon will vary."


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

We usually pay more here  for EVERYTHING! I think $150 is reasonable however. Still deciding anyways


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

As long as they are weaned and fully grown which is at 8 weeks of age then they will be fine to microchip. We wouldn't be recommending it if it wasn't safe. We microchip at least 3 birds/week and most of them are small companion birds. It is a very safe procedure. 


A reply to a few questions i asked..


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

That reply has put me off now, fully grown a eight weeks? Pfft...


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Ive decided against for my own personal reasons.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My horse is microchipped. You have no idea just how painful it is using that needle to get that chip in. No way would I do it on a bird.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well and when the vet does it to a dog/cat, they recommend waiting until the animal is spayed/neutered and under anesthesia because the needle is rather large. Can you imagine doing that to a bird? It may be safe but its not something I would do.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I watched the procedure out of curiosity too. I wouldn't rule it out - I think the idea of the band helps people who may find your bird know that the bird has an owner somewhere and they may take it to their local vet or rescue centre....who may just check for a micro chip. Surely thats not a bad thing. 

I am thinking about it for Louey.


----------

